# Old Piraya



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

I've had this guy, "Fat Albert" for 8 years. He's about 14". A piraya that doesn't want to go. I've never seen a fish that swam upside-down for a week and bounced back.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

What size is that tank ? "Fat Albert" doesn't look too well...


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

He is currently being treated for HITH in a 30g. He normally is in a 125g with 3 caribes. He is constantly getting sick. He has HITH for about 1 1/2 years. I can figure it out, I think he's just getting old.


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

it just needs a bigger tank with excellent water conditions


----------

